# Can A Wizard Be Female?



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm writing a fantasy children's/ YA book - a bit Harry Potterish but, hopefully, different.
I want to have a female wizard - should she be a "wizardess", or does that sound politically incorrect these days when actresses often call themselves "actors"?


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 6, 2016)

I think it sounds a little weird given the whole witch/wizard thing. Perhaps you might consider a unisex honorific? Magi? Seneschal? White Candle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 6, 2016)

If you can establish that wizard is gender neutral than that's fine. Kids are pretty smart.


----------



## Gryphos (Jun 6, 2016)

I see no reason why not. 'Wizard' is actually unisex. It's only due to stories like Harry Potter that it's come to be seen as the male equivalent of witch.


----------



## Devor (Jun 6, 2016)

It wouldn't phase me, but I ran "define wizard" in a google search and this is what came up.



> a man who has magical powers, especially in legends and fairy tales.




So, I dunno.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, witch is really the female version of warlock, isn't it? Do wizards have to be male and look like Gandalf?


----------



## Gryphos (Jun 6, 2016)

Ruby said:
			
		

> Do wizards have to be male and look like Gandalf?



It would be a bit dull if they did.


----------



## FifthView (Jun 6, 2016)

Wiktionary actually has an entry for wizardess: wizardess - Wiktionary

This surprised me.  I'd just use "wizard."  I don't think I've ever encountered "wizardess" in a book.


----------



## Devor (Jun 6, 2016)

I kind of doubt that the words wizard, witch and warlock are connected in a historical or etymological sense.  I think any connections we draw are based on the fantasy books we read - which means you can use them however you want.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 6, 2016)

I would introduce the gender first, then the role. So, rather clumsily,

She entered the room and everyone immediately fell silent.
"Who is _that_?" someone whispered.
"That's the Ruby Wizard. Best make sure she doesn't notice you."


----------



## JCFarnham (Jun 6, 2016)

Ah but wasn't "man" also originally used to mean a human being of any gender? Therefore a "a man who has magical powers..." could easy be a gender neutral definition.

If you fancy. Haha.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello Ruby.

I see no problem with having female Wizards, it's okay. It's mostly thanks to stories like _The Worst Witch_ and more recently _Harry Potter_ that we have defined wizards as male and witches as female, but there are no actual rules about this and we can enjoy a lot of freedom in the Fantasy genre.

By the way, I have female Wizards in one of my Showcase stories.

At first the Wizards are just mentioned without any gender implication, but when they appear directly for the first time we get to see two very different Wizards: One of them is a rather old and experienced man, but the other is a young woman and both dress with the same clothing.

They also carry the same style of magical staff and there is no difference in power between a male Wizard and a female.

I also have Witches in that world, and they are huge and grotesque monsters that vaguely resemble women at all. All Witches are assumed to be female, but that is only because their male counterparts live so deeply underground that they have never traveled to the surface and so they have never been seen by ordinary people.

So, go ahead with having female wizards in your story! It's cool.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello Sheilawisz,

Please can you direct me to your story or send me a link - it sounds intriquing!


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

FifthView said:


> Wiktionary actually has an entry for wizardess: wizardess - Wiktionary
> 
> This surprised me.  I'd just use "wizard."  I don't think I've ever encountered "wizardess" in a book.



Interestingly, when I typed "wizardess", autocorrect immediately changed it to "wizard".

(Autocorrect always thinks it knows best!)


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> I would introduce the gender first, then the role. So, rather clumsily,
> 
> She entered the room and everyone immediately fell silent.
> "Who is _that_?" someone whispered.
> "That's the Ruby Wizard. Best make sure she doesn't notice you."



Hi skip.knox,

Actually, she's a magician AND a wizard. Would that be problematic?


----------



## Reilith (Jun 6, 2016)

Wizard can be whoever you want it to be. I don't see why it would have to be applied only to males. Also, I am currently reading the Seven Realms books by Cinda Williams Chima, which is also YA fantasy, and her wizards are male and female alike. And all are called wizards


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi again Ruby!

Thanks for your interest. You can find the story that I mentioned right here, and also I posted varied information about the magic and magical creatures belonging to that world in this other thread.

What is the Magic like in your current story?

I really like the word _Wizard_, it sounds so special and cool to me. _Witch_ is cool as well, but in my Castilian-language stories I decided to use Magas (female form of _Mages_) instead. I also have Mages in the story that I mentioned before, and they also can be either male or female.

Graceland Mages would be very angry if somebody called them Wizards or Witches, actually.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks Sheilawisz, I've just read about half of your epic tale. Wow!!!! I'll have to read the rest tomorrow. I wasn't expecting that twist where Grass transfigured from male to female.

I have a similar theme in my book - there's never anything original under the sun, is there? Although, mine is comedic and yours is very dramatic. I love your writing style.

Your witches are very unusual, as are your wizards.

Btw I haven't been on here for a while as I end up procrastinating and never get any writing done!


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Jun 6, 2016)

I always thought of wizard and magician as gender-neutral terms, but I never read Harry Potter. Witch and warlock were terms I always felt were gender-specific, even if WoW didn't see it that way. I guess that means it's all up to the individual- so I'd say make it how you want it and stay consistent! No one is going to stop reading your book because you did or didn't use "Wizardess."


----------



## La Volpe (Jun 7, 2016)

I've always found it odd that the Harry Potter books have wizard/witch as gender splits for the same thing. As far as I've always understood it, witches are very different things than wizards.

Witches, in my mind, are connected to Wicca, meaning brews and magical items, spell circles and calling upon dark beings, etc.

Wizards, on the other hand, bring up ideas of studying, books and innate power, and maybe a staff to help channel spells.

I have often seen male witches in stories, so I don't think female wizards would be all that strange. But is there any reason why you specifically want to use the word wizard? You could, for example, use sorcerer and sorceress, which is pretty much the same thing as a wizard, but without the male connotations that Gandalf, Merlin et al brought into _wizard_.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 7, 2016)

Ruby said:


> Hi skip.knox,
> 
> Actually, she's a magician AND a wizard. Would that be problematic?



I would say 'redundant.'  Unless you have a complex magical system, 'magician' and 'wizard' are different words for the same thing.  You could probably also toss 'sorcerer' and 'mage' into the mix.


----------



## Creed (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm glad Devor brought up the etymology.

*Wizard*: late Middle English (in the sense ‘philosopher, sage’): from wise + -ard.

*Warlock*: Old English wǣrloga ‘traitor, scoundrel, monster,’ also ‘the Devil,’ from _wǣr_ ‘covenant’ + an element related to _lēogan _‘belie, deny.’ From its application to the Devil, the word was transferred in Middle English to a person in league with the devil, and hence a sorcerer. (Super cool etymology btw)

*Witch*: Old English wicca (masculine), wicce (feminine), wiccian (verb); current senses of the verb are probably a shortening of bewitch.

Completely different roots. I wouldn't mind 'wizard' at all, regardless, and it's not necessarily a bad thing if she breaks the wizard mold, in fact it could be a very good thing! Technically, the only requirement is that she be/come wise.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 7, 2016)

Ruby said:


> Hi skip.knox,
> 
> Actually, she's a magician AND a wizard. Would that be problematic?



No. I'm not sure what is your distinction between the two words, but your original question was specific to wizard because that word tends to connote a male. "Magician" otoh, is pretty much gender neutral.

But even if magicians in your world are usually male, my advice would still apply. Establish the character as female first, then let the reader know she is a wizard and a magician. After that, it's all about the reactions from other characters. They might be amazed, outraged, fearful, or they might merely shrug and move on. It depends on how you want to play it.

But if you say "wizard" first and only later say AND she's a girl! -- that's when you make it a problem for your reader.


----------



## Russ (Jun 7, 2016)

ThinkerX said:


> I would say 'redundant.'  Unless you have a complex magical system, 'magician' and 'wizard' are different words for the same thing.  You could probably also toss 'sorcerer' and 'mage' into the mix.



I am not sure about that.

To me a magician is someone who performs tricks through slight of hand etc, but all within the realm of what we know with the normal laws of our day to day lives.  

A wizard, to me, is someone who is actually causing effects that go beyond what we understand to be the laws of nature.

I think you could use both terms, and be both things, if you think about them in that way.


----------



## Miskatonic (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorceress always had a nice ring to it.


----------



## Laurence (Jun 12, 2016)

I think the witch/wizard route in Harry Potter worked really well for the purpose of having an extra range of descriptors. 

E.g.

The female wizards went to one end of the corridor and the male wizards, the other.

The witches went to one end of the corridor and the wizards, the other.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Jun 12, 2016)

You can use boys and girls, men and women, or guys and gals to the exact same effect without limiting the words wizard and witch to a given sex.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 12, 2016)

In my world, I use "wizard" to mean a certain level of magical study, and "mage" to denote a higher achievement in the magical arts. So, both words are used for persons of either gender who achieve that "ranking" and there isn't a difference between how a person would apply that title. "Mary was a third-tier elemental mage, but John was only a wizard of the elemental sphere". 

Also, I use "witch" entirely differently. A witch in my world is in reference to the sort of earthy spell-casting that is similar to modern practicing pagans, but with more tangible results. So, they can brew potions and cast love spells and wards, but they can't shoot fire from their eyes or something. 

I guess I use words like wizard and mage as titles, like Dr. or whatever. It's a title bestowed by a mage council, and if a person has the ability to use magic, but they don't go to school and prove them self... well, they're nothing. Just a guy who can do some magic. No title for that. You gotta earn your little letters, like folks who earn a doctorate.


----------



## Alexius (May 11, 2018)

Ruby said:


> Yes, witch is really the female version of warlock, isn't it? Do wizards have to be male and look like Gandalf?


They don't "have" to look like anything anyone would expect. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Jinxed Joker (May 11, 2018)

It sounds like everyone is basically saying the same thing here: it all depends on how you’ve built your magical system.

World building is really most important here, as the “rules” that govern your world also govern your titles. As long as the reader understands your magical hierarchy - you can use virtually any title you chose! The freedom of fantasy is that it is OUTSIDE the rules we struggle with on earth!

So - manage your concepts, flesh out your hierarchy of title holders and engage inside your world! Helping your readers break the boundaries  of their own understanding of words is your true challenge here. Give your reader the concrete rule for your hierarchy and -voila- Webster no longer limits you!

Be bold! Be brave! Be Fantastic!
Jinx


----------



## writeshiek33 (May 11, 2018)

For me i think both male and female can be wizards depending on the world you creating. creed mention the old english definitions so it can be depending how the world sees the term.


----------



## Steerpike (May 11, 2018)

I agree that the term can be applied to either males or females. Can't think of a good reason why not--the average fantasy reader will go along with the usage without batting an eye, in my view.


----------



## pmmg (May 11, 2018)

I don't see a reader being phased by either term as well. Though all of those words, Wizard, Magi, Sorcerer all kind of flow from the same root to mean wise man or some such. I think if I was a female type and a spell user, I would like Wizardess   I think witch kind of covers all things female in spell casting circles.

This is an old thread though, I would hope they are not still on this question.


----------



## Miles Lacey (May 11, 2018)

As long as the writer is consistent on such matters it doesn't matter if they portray a wizard as male or female.


----------



## WooHooMan (May 11, 2018)

I'm going to approach this different since it seems like everyone in this thread is on the same page.

Wizard can be a character archetype that is, by default, male.  Not just male but an elderly man (often with a beard).  We kind of just have to accept that many stock characters have a gender attached to them.  Wise sages, evil clowns and hard-broiled detectives are usually male (unless it's an intentional subversion)  while valley girls, cat ladies and femme fatales are nearly always female (subversions aside).

When you use the word "wizard", you automatically set an expectation to the reader.  Whether or not you follow their expectation is up to you.  There's no inherent value or merit to subverting or following an expectation.



Miskatonic said:


> Sorceress always had a nice ring to it.



Sorcerer and Sorceress both sound really cool.
Warlock and witch have some edge to it as well.
Mage, magician, wizards...those sound like nerds by comparison.


----------



## Miles Lacey (May 12, 2018)

WooHooMan said:


> I'm going to approach this different since it seems like everyone in this thread is on the same page.
> 
> Wizard can be a character archetype that is, by default, male.  Not just male but an elderly man (often with a beard).  We kind of just have to accept that many stock characters have a gender attached to them.  Wise sages, evil clowns and hard-broiled detectives are usually male (unless it's an intentional subversion)  while valley girls, cat ladies and femme fatales are nearly always female (subversions aside).
> 
> ...



Most fantasy writing is based on conventions established by _Dungeons & Dragons _and the writings of J R R Tolkien.  They both largely ignored women except as objects of veneration, large breasted sword wielding butt kickers or (usually evil) witches.  Thus, is it any wonder that the notion that only men can be wizards has become almost holy writ in fantasy?  

Female wizards may go against what many readers expect when they read fantasy but fantasy writers need to stop allowing themselves to be led by the nose by what they perceive to be the readers' expectations.  A lot of readers stop reading fantasy because it has become so predictable and formulaic thanks to the puritans of fantasy who think that fantasy must conform to certain arbitrarily dictated conventions of the genre.

As an aside, a _femme fatale_ is a description of a particular type of woman.  Translated from the French it means "fatal wife"_.  _That's why only a woman can be a _femme fatale.  _The term "wizard" is a hereditary or job title conferred upon certain practitioners of magic.  Thus, there is no reason why a woman can't be a wizard.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 15, 2020)

Nope- wizards don't have genders, silly. They're too magical for gender.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 20, 2020)

Btw I’m still writing this book. There are female wizards and magicians in it, depending on their seniority and degree of magical ability. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## joshua mcdermott (Dec 21, 2020)

yes.


----------



## Devor (Dec 21, 2020)

Devor said:


> It wouldn't phase me, but I ran "define wizard" in a google search and this is what came up.....



This is a necroed thread and all.  But I figured I'd follow up on this old comment of mine just enough to say that *wizardess *is also a word.  Again, none of it would faze me.  I think most readers go into a story with the mind of, "So how does this fantasy system work?"  I think very few people would get caught up on these terms, unless perhaps you're story is extra-heavy on the magic types (which only works when you use a lot of the familiar to avoid overloading readers).


----------

